# The Joys Of Running a Website



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I just love it when I recieve nice little tidbits like this one in my email box







This one is from the latest troll I was forced to ban.



> you are a p*ssy bitch u stupid c*nt mike
> 
> you think you are so bad
> 
> ...


Only the 1546th threat Ive recieved this year due to this website.
















Im off to call the abuse dept of your ISP now....

70.25.99.123 
CPE001217c1d053-CM0011aec50d8a.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

sorry xenon but that is funnier than hell, but at the same time im glad you do your job and ban morons like them good job once again


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

It's getting old isn't it .. Man i wish those people grow up and started to act as an adult.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

retards last time i got banned i did nothin like that


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

killarbee said:


> It's getting old isn't it .. Man i wish those people grow up and started to act as an adult.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, its getting very old. Very very old. I realize that posting this probably just gives the individual more attention that he so desperatly desires. But I also think that not many people have an idea of the sh*t that the team has to deal with to keep this place running.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)




----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

Why make a threat if you never have the balls to carry out the attack.....good job in banning these losers.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I just got off the horn with this individuals ISP (Rogers) Abuse department. Seems death threats are against their terms of service!


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

What dumbass, report his troll ass.

But you should post some of the funnier ones :laugh:


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

some people


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

good work, we dont need the like of that around

here


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

sooo what did he the other person do to make him act that way?? just curious....


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Hey Xenon, If any of these threats are coming from the midwest...just give me a holler (If ya know what I mean)


----------



## novicimo (Sep 21, 2004)

Looks identical to an email im writing to my ex-wife








seriously good work xenon besides i wouldnt worry about him, he just needs to inflate himself to make himself look badass. If he was going to do something to you he wouldnt have said anything at all until whap. And then he has to ask himself,"do I really want 9000 people (how many members strong are we?do we really have 9000+ or is the member counter thing off?) hunting ME down for a message board?"


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

i didn't you received so much crap until i search for members on the site. All those assholes have very terrible names surrounding yours. Forget them we all like you and have your back G.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

wow, people like that are just pathetic, especially when they start with all of the threats. this picture probably resembles the "tough" guy


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

'Ain't it grand? I hate trolls. We tend to not even dignify crap like that with a response and just take it to their ISP. Oh it's great when they get cut off, lol. As AP gets bigger we've noticed that trolls are starting to pop up more often. Guess it comes with the territory.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

And you guys haven't seen anything!!!!

Here in Greece they tried to close our new aquarium forum/portal because they wanted to be the only fish-forum "in the market"......


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Who was it?


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> Who was it?
> [snapback]1167559[/snapback]​


yea, was it someone well known, or was it just a new member?


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

grnlemonade said:


> wow, people like that are just pathetic, especially when they start with all of the threats. this picture probably resembles the "tough" guy
> [snapback]1167547[/snapback]​


 It's missing the keyboard and the cushy desk chair







.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

LOL... internet threats are LAME...

I laugh at internet tough guys...
But I can imagine what kind of stuff people put the staff through...


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

I Love Cup-Cakes


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

Ive had few people threaten me mostly when i visit al-jazeera.com just because im englishman,i guess theyre still pissed at us for the colonial era.... but anyway if they want me... my shotgun and i will be waiting.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Xenon said:


> I just love it when I recieve nice little tidbits like this one in my email box
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahh yeah, I am sorry about sending you that, Mike.. must be my Russian mobster mentality or something ...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

94NDTA said:


> Who was it?
> [snapback]1167559[/snapback]​





grnlemonade said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > Who was it?
> ...


'xerox'. A member obviously created to post inflammatory topics and cause drama on the forum.


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

Xenon said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > Who was it?
> ...


I was only speaking to him yesterday and he seemed ok


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

What a lame ass. 







Mike for running a kick ass board.


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

xerox said:


> hey guys my name is xerox
> 
> how are you doing
> [snapback]1165161[/snapback]​





xerox said:


> CichlidAddict said:
> 
> 
> > I hope you don't copy everybody...
> ...





xerox said:


> joefish219 said:
> 
> 
> > your name seem to very close to someone elses.
> ...





Xenon said:


> considering you registered under the email [email protected]
> 
> Seems your just here to cause trouble.
> 
> ...


Heres some of his posts and looks like Xenon knew what he was up to.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Man it never ends does it. Glad you took further steps against him Mike.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

sh*t, I saw that ISP (same as mine) and thought I'd blacked out and mailed death threats again. Phew


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

> you think you are so bad


Thats my favorite one, maybe 5th grade?


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

He got Banned.







Thats Gangsta!


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

I'm glad CM is generally troll free, I think trolls see how fucked up we are and steer clear.


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

I love this site. Keep up the good work and keep them punks out.


----------



## dptrackstardp (Dec 28, 2004)

hey do u think it can b somebody from o ther forums tryin to mess ours up cuz they wanna b first palce in the aquarank thing. oyea btw vote vote votee!


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

I have been since near the beginning, there have been some tremendous losers that have been banned from here, makes this place a lot of fun.

I was thinking of the guy who used to post with his girlfriend, he claimed he had friends in th Russin Mafia, he posted that "fully auto" Glock, then he moved to Hawaii and posted a pic of his girl in front of a Lamborghini and claimed it was his, anybody remember that guy's name?


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

Drew said:


> I'm glad CM is generally troll free, I think trolls see how fucked up we are and steer clear.
> [snapback]1167987[/snapback]​


Naw maybe its because you ban them as soon as they join.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

armac said:


> I have been since near the beginning, there have been some tremendous losers that have been banned from here, makes this place a lot of fun.
> 
> I was thinking of the guy who used to post with his girlfriend, he claimed he had friends in th Russin Mafia, he posted that "fully auto" Glock, then he moved to Hawaii and posted a pic of his girl in front of a Lamborghini and claimed it was his, anybody remember that guy's name?
> [snapback]1168196[/snapback]​


Sofi and Obie?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Xenon said:


> armac said:
> 
> 
> > I have been since near the beginning, there have been some tremendous losers that have been banned from here, makes this place a lot of fun.
> ...


Yup that would be them.

Last I checked they werent banned though


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > armac said:
> ...


Now if we could only get rid of this Xenon guy jes.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

WebHostExpert said:


> Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
> 
> 
> > Xenon said:
> ...


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

> you are a p*ssy bitch u stupid c*nt mike
> 
> you think you are so bad
> 
> ...


That was a obsolete disgraceful and saggy ass bash, shows real uneducational effort.


----------



## 6Fish_Pimp6 (Jan 3, 2005)

if he WASN'T someone from another forum I'm sure he is 17 years or 16....Because I think any other age wouldn't do it or has enough sense to not to...no offense to the 16-17 year olds..lol...
Anyways if he wasn't from another forum he'll be wanting back so wait a week and ask if he wants to come back and be like SIKE.

lol I've been banned a couple times and wished I wasn't and that'd piss me off soooo bad.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2005)

Running a web foum sounds like it can be a thankless job at times, -but I'm really glad Mike and the rest of the crew is here to do sacrifice the time and energy it takes to make this site the success that it is.









It seems to me that in the last couple of years, more people are buying piranha and many more stores are stocking them. I believe this site has single-handedly had more to do with the change in that segment in the fishkeeping hobby than anything else. The up-to-date information about piranha-keeping available at Piranha-Fury has removed much of the folklore about piranha and eradicated many of the major errors people were making when keeping them.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Xenon said:


> armac said:
> 
> 
> > I have been since near the beginning, there have been some tremendous losers that have been banned from here, makes this place a lot of fun.
> ...


LOL, I remember that... his GF was a "model"... but DAYMMN, I could not figure out what she modeled


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > armac said:
> ...


Full figure women models do exist, but I still don't know why.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Wow... I never realised that you and the team must dealt with all these nonsense. I have never noticed a thing, so you guys are doing a pretty good job if you ask me


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

b_ack51 said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> > Xenon said:
> ...


NO WAY man, full figured chix can still be "pretty" face wise...

THIS CHICK WAS.... well.. Ill just put it this way, She was thin, But NO ONE here would touch her... YIKES!


----------



## Zeno (Mar 6, 2005)

What a loser, first he tries to mess op this site, then he's mad he got banned









Hey xerox, if you still can read this......:
:rasp:







:rasp:







:rasp:







:rasp:


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

b_ack51 said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> > Xenon said:
> ...


You do not remember this chick then she was skinny as a rail


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

so...I take it this xerox guy isn't located in the Midwest anywhere Xenon? because I havn't gotten any response from you yet!


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

B. Rodgers said:


> so...I take it this xerox guy isn't located in the Midwest anywhere Xenon? because I havn't gotten any response from you yet!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You a travelling hit man?


----------



## 6Fish_Pimp6 (Jan 3, 2005)

B. Rodgers said:


> so...I take it this xerox guy isn't located in the Midwest anywhere Xenon? because I havn't gotten any response from you yet!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know a few peeps in the MW you could take out for me...I aint paying u sh*t tho!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Hey Mike, if y=I send you a PM wit sine bnesmw will youi bn some motherofkces?????

I poked my etye, it Really Hurts


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> Hey Mike, if y=I send you a PM wit sine bnesmw will youi bn some motherofkces?????
> 
> I poked my etye, it Really Hurts
> [snapback]1169500[/snapback]​


This is why Gordeez shouldnt drink and post.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Gordeez said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Mike, if y=I send you a PM wit sine bnesmw will youi bn some motherofkces?????
> ...


but then he would never post...


----------



## Bloody_pacu (Aug 3, 2005)

Hahahaha





















Man! They are like kids! why do they have to say such a bad word? Its no use though! xenon,can you tell me their previous nickname?


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

Drew said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Gordeez said:
> ...










so true!!!!!!!

i guarantee that xerox kid was about 13 years old..... those damn kids.... o wait


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

thats probaly him


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

armac said:


> B. Rodgers said:
> 
> 
> > so...I take it this xerox guy isn't located in the Midwest anywhere Xenon? because I havn't gotten any response from you yet!
> ...


No, but as soon as I'm off parole I would like to be

Just Kidding!


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

B. Rodgers said:


> armac said:
> 
> 
> > B. Rodgers said:
> ...


It is good to have ambitions


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

shutter13 said:


> thats probaly him
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Thats Awesome


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

LoL Armac


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

that's too bad you get crap from people like that. it's wierd to me that people even do those things. oh well. i still think you're OK.


----------

